

Show HN: My first web application - SuggestMeLearn - hhimanshu

- After starting and quitting so many times, I finally decided to start small project and created SuggetMeLearn 
- This is my first ever attempt to a complete web application
- The idea is to 
	- let people suggest the way they learnt a particular language or technology
	- let people seeking to learn decide based on the suggestion to pick resources and start learning rather than browsing through infinite search results.
	- people can vote if they think they also believe that a particular suggestion is a great resource(and suggestions are sorted by votes)<p>- All suggestions are welcome.
- URL : http://suggestmelearn.appspot.com/
======
andriusat
Different people can have different images in their mind what does constitute
"language learning". For this reason I suggest to encourage people to leave
more details about their recommendations made. Minor thing - what is the
reason behind the order of the languages presented? It could be useful to sort
the languages by the number of suggestions made.

~~~
hhimanshu
No Ordering is maintained, I would change to show them in order, thank you for
pointing this one out!

------
earthshout
I like the idea. The use of Bootstrap is a good idea.

One suggestion for feedback would be to seed some of the subjects with your
own suggestions. Looks fine in Firefox to me.

------
peterfschaadt
Looks like a little of the Topic line on each language page is cut off by your
header. I'm running Chrome on Mac OS X.

~~~
rossbeale
same here.

Good idea, a little smoothing around the edges and it can go far.

